# Bachmann Shay Repair



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a Bachmann 2 truck shay that has the infamous split gears (it hasn't been run for several years). I have the NWSL replacement gears. Are there any blogs or notes on how to replace the gears on the shay?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

This should help.

George Schreyer - Bachmann Shay Tips

Andrew


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

Schreyer's tips will be a great help when I sork on the shay. Thanks


----------

